# The new Accucraft SP M6 2-6-0



## Michael (Jan 6, 2008)

Hello,

Yes, I am looking forward to the new Accucraft SP M6 2-6-0, because it will be one of the few standard gauge locos on the market for the typical 'everyday-train'. In this respect the choice is limited. Where are all the 4-4-0's, 2-6-0's, 4-6-0's 2-8-0's ? At least Aster once made a decent 2-8-2.
Manufacturers like monster locos like T1's, Alleghenies, Challengers and - above all - Big Boys. Even the German BR 45 has been unearthed, obviously just because it is big.
There is more variety in the size of models of British or Continental prototypes, only the U.S. seem hooked on big locos only. Why?

Michael


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

That seems to be the issue on the sparkie side of the equation as well. Don't have an answer as to "why?" It makes no sense to me, either. On the narrow gauge side of the spectrum, we've got many mid-sized locos to choose from, but for some reason on the standard gauge side, it's ultra-tiny or uber-large. Aristo finally released their sparkie 2-8-0 after how many years. Maybe Accucraft can do a similar loco in live steam... That or a 4-6-0 would be cool. 

Later, 

K


----------



## RP3 (Jan 5, 2008)

I'll offer a few points about the seeming dearth of small to medium standard gauge locos. Let me preface these comments with the caveat that my focus is on the major players: Accucraft and Aster. Some independent makers like David Bailey can choose to make very small production models that sell at higher prices and a not the focus of my discussion. 

Our hobby is relatively small and quantities produced are very small -- so small that economies of scale are difficult to achieve. So the ability to sell additional quantities to overseas markets is vital to having enough sales volume to make money on a project. This means that it can be very beneficial to choose a prototype that is well-known around the world. Accucraft has been able to profit from making a series of models (both large and small) of narrow gauge locos that have worldwide recognition and thus sell as well outside of the US as inside. Aster focuses on larger locos because the ones chosen have a wide recognition and appeal and can sell in large enough volume to recover the high development costs. Also keep in mind that Accucraft has historically had significant cost advantages from having all development and production done in China - an advantage that recent product prices shows is shrinking. The conclusion I draw from this is that many small to medium size US prototype locos do not have worldwide recognition and therefore are not attractive choices to produce. Would you be willing to pay $6,000 or even $7,000 for a small consolidation? I wouldn't and that's the point - we seem to think that smaller locos would cost relatively less. But development costs don't seem to follow that pattern. It takes the same amount of time to research and design a smaller loco as it does a larger one. So even if a smaller model were produced, the costs might keep the price high. Accucraft is able to bring in some of these models at lower prices through cost-cutting decisions like eliminating features like axle pumps, drain cocks and the like.

You well might ask, we'll how is Accucraft producing the M6? Well, without the serious efforts of Cliff Luscher at Accucraft, I don't think this model would be coming to market. Companies want to stay in business so they choose to model locos they think will sell best. Obscure locos (from a worldwide perspective) will not generate the needed sales volume to keep a company profitable. 

So what's a modeler to do? One suggestion is to try and find enough (50 or more) fellow modelers who want the same small or medium sized loco. If these folks are willing to put up significant deposits to get this model produced, then I think you could go to Accucraft and be able to get the model built. Or you go to a custom builder and pay his price. Otherwise, I don't think you have much more than blind luck of seeing some of these small locos getting produced.

Good luck,

Ross Schlabach


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Companies want to stay in business so they choose to model locos they think will sell best 
I agree with Ross. Smaller locos tend to be RR-specific, so a PRR fan won't buy an SP 2-6-0, though he might buy a Big Boy just to have one!


----------



## Michael (Jan 6, 2008)

Hello,

Meanwhile I've received my M6 and I am really happy I bought it.
Last weekend it ran with 27 freight cars plus caboose on a club layout. During the 30 min-time slot I was assigned to the loco performed with a steady pace, and no problem to keep up pressure and water level.
I think Accucraft did a great job.

Michael


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

*Casey Jones*

Case in point....Wuhu is offering an outstanding highly detailed 4-6-0 with a interesting story and history:
On the night of April 29, 1900, engineer "Casey" Jones with Sim Webb his fireman were listed out of Memphis on train #1 with Engine 382 and six cars southbound for Canton Mississippi. Records indicate that #382 pulled out one hour and thirty-five minutes late with the experienced Casey at the throttle. He had very good engine,which he knew, a good fireman, a light train and was really rolling 382, often over 75 MPH, and making up a lot of time and actually setting a record. He was then on time for a meet with train #2. 

So, here is the opportunity for the gauge one community to put up the money for a small engine at a great price (under $3K). Yet, I understand at this point sales are slow. This is despite the build having fully working Stephenson valve gear, hand pump, axle pump, whistle, sight glass, warranty,etc. 

Both of these are good tests from Accucraft and Wuhu locomotives to see if small engines with good prices sell well in 1:32.


----------



## Jim Overland (Jan 3, 2008)

All
I have a Wuhu 4-6-0 on order and we will see. there were many roads that used the Rogers 4-6-0. I am getting it unlettered and will convert it to a Spokane, Portland and Seattle (SP&S) Which ran down to the Oregon Coast from Portland ( my dad road it in the late 1920s).

We run on a variety of layouts around Puget Sound and it will be nice to have a medium size 1:32 to run on the medium size layouts

jim


----------



## bobrstrong (Mar 25, 2013)

Michael said:


> Hello,
> 
> Yes, I am looking forward to the new Accucraft SP M6 2-6-0, because it will be one of the few standard gauge locos on the market for the typical 'everyday-train'. In this respect the choice is limited. Where are all the 4-4-0's, 2-6-0's, 4-6-0's 2-8-0's ? At least Aster once made a decent 2-8-2.
> Manufacturers like monster locos like T1's, Alleghenies, Challengers and - above all - Big Boys. Even the German BR 45 has been unearthed, obviously just because it is big.
> ...


Why? My opinion is profit margin per Loco and demand they perceive. I totally agree. I want to see someone produce the Southern Pacific C-9/ C-10 Consolidation 2-8-0. To prove it's popularity just look at how many times the HO scale brass manufacturer's made runs of it. United /Balboa made it in the 60's, Westside made it in both C-9 and C-10 in the 70's and Sunset Models made it again in the 90's. You rarely see them for sale on eBay because people like them and keep them, but when you do see them for sale they fetch a high dollar. Then Bachmann made another version 2-8-0 in plastic and sold a Zillion of them. So why haven't any live steam manufactures made it? 1. We the buyers aren't screaming LOUD ENOUGH. 2. They don't think there is enough demand ( See #1). 3. They don't think there is enough profit margin for the initial cost outlay.


----------



## bobrstrong (Mar 25, 2013)

I just purchased the M6 at the Nation Summer Steam-up in Sacramento from Silver Sate Trains. I am totally impressed with how smoothly and effortlessly it ran out of the box. I really appreciate that they put the cylinder blowdowns on this size loco. It makes starting up so much easier and more prototypical. Make sure you check all the linkages and side rod clearances before starting up. Mine had the Side decorative blowdowns touching the siderods and the reverse lever was binding a little. (Something they may have happened in shipping or packing). A few minutes of adjustment and lube and it was ready to go.


----------



## derPeter (Dec 26, 2010)

Hallo from Austria,

for the Casey Jones-loco does some expert know when it will be on delivery?
Thanks for reply
derPeter


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

I really really need one of those vanderbilt tenders from one of the M6's. If anyone has one they will part with I would sure buy it. Accucraft did not produce any extras. I want one for my just completed 1/29 Accucraft 0-6-0. I know the M6 tender is 1/32 but a couple years ago at the BTS show I was able to put one behind the 0-6-0 at Accucrafts suggestion and it looks fine. In fact it is the one they were going to use for the 0-6-0 but didn't get enough pre-orders to produce it.
Here are a couple photos of my 0-6-0. Kind of looks a little sad with a gondola for a tender and battery car. It is a great runner as I'll bet is the M6. Accucraft produces a fine product.


----------

